# Painting Embossing



## KBbottles (Sep 28, 2011)

I think I asked this question before, but can someone tell me again what is used best to paint the letters on bottle for displays?  I usually think this is pretty tacky, but I want to do it for my local collection of blobs and milks, etc. at least so they are easy to read once I get a nice display case going.  Also, what works best for really thin small letters too?

 Thanks everyone!  

 -KB


----------



## KBbottles (Sep 29, 2011)

Anybody?


----------



## epackage (Sep 29, 2011)

Paint Pens from a craft store, they come in small and wider widths and different colors...


----------



## NYCFlasks (Sep 29, 2011)

I have been painting mine for decades.  I use a very fine artist brush, and white acrylic artist paint (comes in a metal tube with a plastic screw cap).  The amount of pressure applied to the brush determines the thickness of the line, as the brush has a long tapered point.


----------



## blobbottlebob (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't want to offend anybody (so, if you like painted bottles please stop reading this).




 DON'T DO IT! They look better without the paint. jmho


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 29, 2011)

Elmers paint pens in latex, Easy to wash off if ya wana remove it.Can also use an artist brush with them if need be.There sold in the craft or school supply section in most Wally worlds or Kmarts.
    bill


----------



## Wheelah23 (Sep 29, 2011)

I've never even thought of painting embossing. Just doesn't appeal to me. Would white out work?


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 29, 2011)

..maybe on milk glass bottles..


----------



## KBbottles (Sep 29, 2011)

Thx guys!  You know it never once appealed to me, but now that I have dozens of local blobs, hutches, inks and meds that are for the most part clear or light aqua and all look the same, I think it would help bring out the differences even in a bright lighted case and show off all the different names better.  

 I don't really want to do it for my pontil sodas though.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 29, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: cyberdigger
> 
> ..maybe on milk glass bottles..


 
 []


----------



## carobran (Sep 29, 2011)

i never realyy liked it.............i got some tha were given to me and washed the paint off with amonia.................i think they look better the way they were when they were made[]


----------

